# "the other board" Course



## frecoder78 (Feb 25, 2008)

Just wanted to know if anyone is currently taking the "the other board" Electrical Review course. Pros and Cons would be much appreciated!


----------



## Frontier05 (Mar 5, 2008)

frecoder78 said:


> Just wanted to know if anyone is currently taking the "the other board" Electrical Review course. Pros and Cons would be much appreciated!



I took it several times. It really didn't help me as much as I hoped.


----------



## frecoder78 (Mar 11, 2008)

Frontier05 said:


> I took it several times. It really didn't help me as much as I hoped.


then would you say that this course isn't what it claims to be in terms of their so-called passing rate?


----------

